# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى لمسة إبداع >  >  :[ IMAGINE: My 3D World ]:

## عبير الجنان

السـلامـ عليكمـ ,,
كيف الحال ,,
عندي لكمـ اليومـ تصميمـ جديد ,,
هو عبـارة عن خلفيـه من تصميمي ,,
حاولت أصنـع فيهـا عالمـ ثلاثي الأبعاد ,,
ماأدري إذا كانت النتيجـه النهائيه واضحه ,,
بس هي عموماً كويسه ,,
وحاولت أعمل أشياء في التصميم جديده ,,
يعني أشياء أول مره أجربهـا ,,
وطبعاً في ملاحظة لازم أذكرهـا ,,
إن حرف I من نفـس نوع الخط صاير كحرف T ,,
فأتمنى ماأحد يعلق عالحرف لأن من نفس الخط ,,
وليس خطأ إملائي ,,
وأتمنى يعجبكمـ عالمي ثلاثي الأبعاد البسيطـ ,,
وإضغطوا ع الصورة لرؤية التصميمـ بالكامل ,,


^ معلومـات ع التصميمـ ^ ,,
عدد ساعـات العمل : ساعـات متفرقه ,, تقريباً ساعتين ونص ,,
عدد الفرش : 4 فرش " الورد , الفراش , الدوائر وأسمي " ,,
عدد الصور : ثنتيـن " الخطوط اللي على الأرضيه و علبة الفرش " ,,
عدد الطبقات : 29 طبقـه ,,
عدد الفلاتـر الداخليه : 3 فـلاتر " Gaussian Blur , Motion Blur and Dark Storkes " ,,
عدد الفلاتر الخارجيـه : صفـر ,,

-=:| التصميمـ بدون علبة الفرش |:=-
نفس التصميم في الأعلى مع إختلافات مره بسيـطه ,,


ومنتـظرة ملاحظـاتكمـ ,,

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تصميم رائع .. يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بإنتظار جديدك ..

كل املودة

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*تصميم نااااعم*



*سلمت يمناااك*

*دمتــ بود*

----------


## عبير الجنان

أشكركمـ ع مروركمـ ,,
ونسيت نقطه ما وضعتها في الأعلى ,,
الصور المستخدمه : 
http://moozah.com/uploads2/062a80b341.jpg
http://moozah.com/uploads2/6148ddbe10.jpg

----------


## عصفور الحُب

رآآئع اخي العزيز ^^!  
ابدعت يداكَ فيما صنعَ ـت / 
لكنـ ,! لو غيرت خط اسمك IMAGIN وعملته بطريقة 3D
بيكون احلى <- في نظري طبعا ،
والستايل حق الخط لو كان لونه بلون السما او اغمق بيكون اروع من كذا  :rolleyes:  
هذا الا عندي خيوـو ، ولا التصميم ابدااع × ابدااع 
وآآصل في إبدآعكـ ، ولا تحرمنا ، 
دُمتـ ،

----------

